# Run-up Anlauf rincorsa carrerilla



## Jcharlie

HI! How can I say in finnish:

* prendere la rincorsa per fare un salto to take a run before making a jump.*

*prendere la rincorsa Anlauf nehmen.*



*kiitos etukäteen 
*


----------



## sakvaka

Maybe _ottaa vauhtia ennen hyppäämistä_.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank, your sentence is almost sure right, but you can confirm it if you look in internet the many videos with "tuffo con rincorsa"

Is it possible also touse the word *kiihdytysrata* for describing the action?

Thank you for helping


----------



## Hakro

Jcharlie said:


> Is it possible also to use the word *kiihdytysrata* for describing the action?


*Kiihdytysrata* means the track used in drag racing for automobiles or motorcycles.

For athletics the run-up / rincorsa is called *vauhdinotto*.


----------

